# Post your Pics!..or not?



## NirvAnamation (Sep 28, 2010)

Why is the Post Your Pics section no longer working?


----------



## nater (Oct 3, 2010)

I've been wondering this for a long time.


----------



## NirvAnamation (Oct 4, 2010)

Ya, nobody else seems concerned..


----------



## 2d9s (Oct 4, 2010)

are there site admin.s?


----------

